# Blockmasons & Electrical Safety



## Bryan Holland (Jan 10, 2012)

This is the overhead service drop from the utility pole to the dwelling service...


----------



## steveray (Jan 10, 2012)

Big Ba**s...or small brains.....you make the call!


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 10, 2012)

not in my scope of work to move wires, so said Bubba


----------



## north star (Jan 10, 2012)

** **

Forum members / guests,

Please cite the applicable violations... [ either IRC, NEC, IPMC, or other ]!

NOTE: Bryan is located in Florida, so the Florida codes may apply as well!

** **


----------



## Frank (Jan 10, 2012)

On utility side of meter

Outside the scope of the building code


----------



## fatboy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm with Frank......


----------



## steveray (Jan 10, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> On utility side of meterOutside the scope of the building code


Once it's inside the new building it will be.....not an acceptable wiring method 330, service violations 230, and so on...


----------



## pwood (Jan 10, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> On utility side of meterOutside the scope of the building code


  i'm damn near with Frank except i would say outside the scope of the electrical code!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2012)

Call the utility company (FPL or whoever it is) and send them a picture . I quarantee they will take charge and have it rectified within a very short time. It is their line.


----------



## north star (Jan 10, 2012)

*>*

I wonder if it is a temporary feed!

*<*


----------



## BSSTG (Jan 10, 2012)

Greetings

I guess they're not concerned with fire separation of the bldgs either huh?

BS


----------



## Msradell (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe the house is being used as a construction office (hopefully!)?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jan 11, 2012)

The service is supplying an existing dwelling.  The new structure being built is a detached garage.  The permit includes relocating the service on the dwelling.  The POCO (FPL) has scheduled the disconnection of the existing service & reconnection to the new service 2-weeks out.  The builder of the detached garage didn't feel like waiting.  The service was still energized at the time the blockmasons built the wall.  We caught it when they actually scheduled a fill-cell / tie-beam inspection & thought we wouldn't notice or care about the service drop located in the wall.

FPL was notified.  They immediately disconnected the service & removed the service drop.  They notifed the owner they would be back in 2-weeks to hook up the new service as originally scheduled.  Th homeowner has been without power since then...


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan Holland said:
			
		

> The service is supplying an existing dwelling.  The new structure being built is a detached garage.  The permit includes relocating the service on the dwelling.  The POCO (FPL) has scheduled the disconnection of the existing service & reconnection to the new service 2-weeks out.  The builder of the detached garage didn't feel like waiting.  The service was still energized at the time the blockmasons built the wall.  We caught it when they actually scheduled a fill-cell / tie-beam inspection & thought we wouldn't notice or care about the service drop located in the wall.FPL was notified.  They immediately disconnected the service & removed the service drop.  They notifed the owner they would be back in 2-weeks to hook up the new service as originally scheduled.  Th homeowner has been without power since then...


Exactly as should have happened when they pull this crap.


----------



## codeworks (Jan 11, 2012)

why can't "tradespeople" act like tradespeople ? a good mason would have raised the concern, and had the riser brought up higer so as not to build it intop the wall. rediculous


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 11, 2012)

> why can't "tradespeople" act like tradespeople ? a good mason would have raised the concern, and had the riser brought up higer so as not to build it intop the wall. rediculous


IMO, because doing things right takes time and that usually means more money! Also,the trades person may not be a legal citizen in this country, hence, they are not going

to say anything, about anything that brings awareness to their status.

.


----------

